

Meet the 7 Startups at StudentRND this Summer - tylermenezes
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/meet-teams-student-rnd-summer-incubator/

======
ChuckMcM
I guess #6 (locatr) hasn't heard about <http://www.loc8tor.com/> :-)

I actually have a loc8tor unit and a bunch of fobs and they really do let you
find things easily. Perhaps the coolest thing just just being able to answer
the question 'is it in this room?' quickly and accurately.

